# Any Rallies/Meets in France?



## 103561 (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of any rallies in France Spain or Portugal? Are the rallies only in the Uk?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob, Mandy and I will be running two next year, dates yet to be confirmed, one close to the Invasion beaches and the other just outside St. Omer, once I have all the details to hand which will probably be soon after Christmas, I will let you know  

Regards MnD


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*Rally*

Hi Mandy n Dave
Could yu please keep us informed aswell as we would be interested
thanks Pauline


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Mandy n Dave,

Yes please, if you could add us to your list of perspective people.

Cheers,

****


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you can make it during the begining of April we can make it as well.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

This year's 'meet' in Amboise was a good one. . . lets hope there's another next year


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> This year's 'meet' in Amboise was a good one. . . lets hope there's another next year


Was that the brass bands one, Vic? It sounded great, and we (hopefully) will be up for it next year, if it's on. I'll have a word with Ken (gaspode) 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The Amboise Brass Bands Meet in France will be 5th to 7th June 2009 Clianthus & Gaspode will be listing it soon.




Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> This year's 'meet' in Amboise was a good one. . . lets hope there's another next year


Do I detect a volunteer organiser then Vic??


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Amboise was superb - first meet we have ever been on .. 
Highly recommended!
Bob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those interested, we were intending to run the Amboise event again in 2009, details will be posted in due course but very likely to follow the same format as the 2008 event so put a note in your diary for the first weekend in June.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Could some one confirm(for interested parties) that the two rallies suggested by Dave (Mandy & Dave) will be, or will not be running.
Thanks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I don't think the ones M&D proposed are going to be running but Ken is holding one and I am pretty sure that we will have a few others abroad by next year, you fancy hosting one Gary  ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > This year's 'meet' in Amboise was a good one. . . lets hope there's another next year
> ...


 . . . Urm - I could maybe be persuaded to organise another 'meet' in Carrog 
8 miles outside Llangollen here in Glorious Wales - but I can't guarantee it won't rain again !


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

sersol said:


> Could some one confirm(for interested parties) that the two rallies suggested by Dave (Mandy & Dave) will be, or will not be running.
> Thanks


The rallies are still going ahead Gary, more details later
MnD :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We'd be interested MnD.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> > Could some one confirm(for interested parties) that the two rallies suggested by Dave (Mandy & Dave) will be, or will not be running.
> ...


Wow Dave I thought you had gone,  now I'm really confused :? 
Gary


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, this year Amboise rally was also my first Rally, excellent we both really enjoyed it. Regards Captain Bligh :brave: 

P.S. Hi to Jolly Jack and every body else we met there.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Rallies/Meets in France*

Ahoy CaptainBligh!

Hope you are are both well!

Yes Amboise was great wasn't it!

Great place and great company!

We're over in France again next year and also hope to get down to Portugal.. probably March/April and Sept (France) not sure about June so may, regret, miss Amboise. We'll probably be on the high seas in June 

Hope to get to as many MHF meets/rallies as we can and hope to meet you again.

Yours Aye

Jolly Jack


----------

